# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  *///*30 نکته و تکنیک اساسی در تست زنی کنکور*///*

## Alishahsavani

*سلام دوستان* 

لطفا *تجربه* های خودتون رو به بقیه بچه ها بگین  


*حمایت کنید = کانال تــلـگــرام


*1- موفقیت تحصیلی هردانش آموز بیش از هر چیز به میزان توانایی اودرحل تست بستگی دارد و برای حل تست باید علاوه بریادگیری بتوانید اطلاعات یاد گرفته شده را با هم تر کیب کنید واز بین گزینه ها پاسخ درست را پیدا کند.(البته به تمرین زیاد هم نیاز دارید)

2- اول مفاهیم را دقیق یاد بگیرید و سپس به سراغ تست بروید. تست ها یا ساده هستند یا مشکل ، در هرصورت برای حل تست یکباره هجوم نبرید بلکه پس از مطالعه دقیق سؤال ، ببینید طراح دقیقاً از شما چه خواسته است .


3- با دقت ببیند که تست یک مرحله دارد یا دو قسمتی است تا در پیدا کردن جواب دچار مشکل نشوید(درست خواندن تست کمک زیادی در پیدا کردن پاسخ دارد)

4- برخی تست ها نیاز به اثبات دارند ولی برخی بصورت انفجاری یکباره پاسخشان به ذهن می رسد . برای آنهایی که نیاز به اثبات دارند فقط روی حل مساله توجه نکنید ، بلکه به راهی که می روید و به فرآیند حل و تحلیل سؤال توجه ویژه داشته باشید .

5- در مسائل با حدس وگمان مطلق برخورد نکنید و راه حل هایی که به ذهنتان می رسد را تا آخر بروید تا احتمال بروز خطا کمتر شود .( سعی کنید برای حل مسائل راه حل های میانبر هم داشته باشید )

6- همیشه جواب نهایی راکنترل کنید ، اگر به محض رسیدن به پاسخ کار را تمام شده تلقی کنید ، اشتباه بیشتری خواهید داشت .

7- برای جلوگیری از فشار روحی حل مساله را تکلیف و وظیفه ندانید بلکه آنرا یک فعالیت سرگرم کننده بدانید

8- درحل تست از اشتباه کردن نترسید و عدد ها ، نمودارها ، پارامترها و شکل ها شما را به هراس نیندازد ، زیرا ترس سبب فراموشی می شود و بازدهی را کم می کند .

9- برای آنکه سرعت عمل بالایی داشته باشید ، باید زمان زیادی را به کار تست زدن اختصاص دهید .

10- گاه اشتباه در تست زدن مر بوط به فعل جمله است. مثلاً سوالاتی که درآخرشان به کلماتی مانند (( باشد ، نباشد ، بود ، نبود ، است و نیست )) ختم می شوند ، ممکن است شما را دچار اشتباه کنند .

11- معمولاً درتست ها چهار گزینه شباهت زیادی با هم دارند ، برای جلو گیری از خطا تمام گزینه ها راکاملاً بخوانید .

12- در زمان حدس زدن راه حل معمولاً حدس اولیه درست است ، پس وسواس در تغییر پاسخ نداشته باشید و پاسخ های غلط را سریعاً کنار بگذارید تا تعدادگزینه ها محدود ، و فضای جستجو کاهش یابد تا احتمال پیداکردن پاسخ درست بالاتر رود .

13- اگرمتوجه شدید سوالی پیچیده است ، وقت خود را تلف نکنید واز آن بگذرید زیرا تصادفی وشانسی جواب دادن شانس قبولی را کم می کند (سعی نکنید به تمام سوالات پاسخ دهید . هم به دلیل نمره منفی وهم اینکه برای رتبه خیلی خوب هم نیاز به پاسخ تمام سوالات نیست)

14- اگردرتستی شک بین دوگزینه است ازآن نگذرید ، زیرا احتمال درست بودن یکی براساس احتمال 50% است وطبق قوانین احتمال اگردرکل20 تست به این روش زده شود و10 تای آن درست باشد و هر سه غلط یکی را از بین ببرد ، باز هم به نفع شماست .

15- معمولاً پاسخهایی را که از لحاظ دستوری با سوال هماهنگی ندارند غالبا 90% غلط هستند ، مثلاً صورت مساله جای خالی است و از شما خواسته پرکنید درحالی که یک پاسخ کاملا بی ربط باآن است .

16- سعی نکنید از گزینه ها ی طولانی فرار کنید ، زیرا در بسیاری از موارد همان گزینه های طولانی پاسخ سوال هستنند .

17- اگر درتستی دوگزینه کاملاً متناقض هستند . معمولا ً80 % موارد یکی از همین دو گزینه پاسخ درست هستند .

18- معمولاً طراح سوال دوگزینه را از لحاظ شکل ظاهری شبیه هم طرح می کند تا دانش آموزان عجول را فریب دهد. پس به فعل های منفی و مثبت وعلایم وشکل ها و اعداد خوب توجه کنید .(معمولاً گزینه درست درلابه لای پاسخ هایی است که شبیه هم هستند)

19- درپاسخ دادن به بعضی تست ها نیاز به دانستن همه مطالب مورد نظر طراح نیست و با دانستن بعضی از قسمت ها می شود پاسخ را پیدا کرد .

20- در درسهایی مثل ریاضی ، فیزیک و شیمی معمولاً سوالات به ظاهر راه حل های طولانی دارند درحالی که دقت اگر شود می بینیم که طراح یک یا دو نکته خاص را از ما خواسته است و اگر شما به دنبال محاسبات طولانی واستفاده از فرمول های زیاد رفتید یقین داشته باشید که ازنکته خواسته شده طراح دور شده اید .

21- وقتی برای پیدا کردن پاسخ وقت زیادی صرف کردید و به دو گزینه رسیدید بدون تردید یکی را انتخاب کنید و نگویید: که بعداً برمی گردم زیرا وقت نخواهید داشت .

22- بعضی وقت ها از ما خواسته می شود که درستی یک جواب را درچهار فرمول داده شده بررسی کنیم . دراین موارد بجای حل کامل ، محاسبه جواب ها کافی است. یعنی جواب داده شده را درفرمول قرار داده و ببینید آیا تساوی داده شده بر قرار می شود یا نه . . .

23- پس از مطالعه دقیق هر تست حتماً باید در لحظه ی پایانی خواندن سؤال راه حلی فرضی به ذهن رسیده باشد . درغیر این صورت سوال با دقت بیشتری خوانده شود . ( لایب نیتز : راه حلی خوب است که از همان اول بتوان حدس زد که به جواب می رسد . )

24- اگر سؤال سخت بود نترسید ، زیرا برای دیگران هم همینگونه است ، و با آمادگی صد در صد سرجلسه حاضر شوید . ولی بدانید برای رتبه خوب نیاز به صددرصد ندارید .

25- در هنگام تست زدن در منزل هرمطلبی از تست به ذهن شما می رسد ، اطراف آن بنویسد ، و اگرتستی را ندانستید از آن نگذرید بلکه با مراجعه به کتاب آن را حل کنید .

26- درسرجلسه برای مدیریت وقت بجای مدیریت دفترچه به مدیریت درس به درس بپردازید ، و اگر سؤالی را بلد نبودید کنار سوال ضربدر زده تا در فرصتی دیگر به آن مراجعه کنید .

27- اگر صدرصد سوالی بیگانه بود روی آن را خط بکشید .

28- بهترین شیوه پاسخ دهی آن است که ، فرض کنیم تونلی بین نگاه شما و سؤال و گزینه های آن وجود دارد که نباید از آن خارج شوید .( یعنی هنگام پاسخ نه به اطراف نه به سؤال قبل ونه به سوال بعدنگاه نکنیم . )

29- سرجلسه به حالت قوزکرده روی صندلی نشینیم تاخون کافی به مغز برسد وتصمیم گیری بهتر وخستگی ایجادنشود .

30- اگرچند سوال پشت سرهم مشکل یاآسان باشد خود را نبازید ، زیرا این حالت برای دیگران هم وجود دارد ، و هر چند سوالی را که پاسخ می دهید یک مطابقتی بین دفترچه و پاسخنامه انجام دهید تا دچار اشتباه نشوید . با فکر مثبت و با اطمینان خاطر سرجلسه حاضرشوید تا دچار خستگی و استرس نشوید .
شک بین دو گزینه: اگر در تستی بین دو گزینه شک کردید، حتما از خیر آن تست نگذرید. حنی اگر با روش مهندسی معکوس مبتنی بر توزیع نرمال هم نتوانستید از روی پاسخ های طرفین گزینه درست را حدس بزنید، بازهم از خیر تست های دو گزینه تردیدی به راحتی نگذرید. دلیل آن هم بسیار راحت است:”احتمال درست بودن یکی از گزینه ها بر اساس احتمالات 50 درصد است.” فرض کنید در کل سوالات کنکور ، 20 سوال دارای چنین حالتی باشد. دو داوطلب را در نظر بگیرید. داوطلب اول به هیچ کدام از این 20تست پاسخ نمی دهد، در نتیجه نمره او برای این 20 سوال صفر درصد خواهد بود. فرد دوم ، اما به همه این سوالات با شک و تردید جواب‏می‏دهد. بر طبق قانون احتمالات از این 20 تست ، ده تا درست و ده تا غلط خواهند بود. پس نمره داوطلب با فرض سه امتیاز منفی مساوی یک امتیاز مثبت برابر است با:

درصد 33=3*20: 10-(3*10). یعنی نمره فرد برای این 20 تست ، 33 درصد خواهد بود و این در مقایسه با نمره فرد اول ، یعنی صفردرصد، نمره بالا و سرنوشت سازی است.

هماهنگی جواب سوال با خود سوال از لحاظ دستوری: پاسخ هایی که از نظر قواعد دستوری ، باسوال هماهنگی ندارند، غالبا(به احتمال 90درصد) غلط هستند. مثلا صورت مساله به صورت جای خالی است و از شما خواسته‏می‏شود ، جاهای خالی را با جواب درست پرکنید و یکی از گزینه ها اصلا مناسب آن جای خالی نیست. چرا که از لحاظ گرامری جایش آنجا نیست.

سعی کنید که از گزینه های طولانی فرار نکنید. گزینه ای که بررسی آن به ظاهر مشکل تر است خیلی اوقات در تست های جستجو کردنی همان گزینه جواب است.

وجود دو گزینه متناقض در یک تست: اگر در تستی دو گزینه کاملا متناقض وجود داشته باشند، به احتمال 80 درصد جواب یکی از این دو گزینه است. و نیازی نیست که روی دو گزینه دیگر وقت بگذارید.

وجود دو گزینه مشابه در یک تست: اگر دو گزینه یک تست کاملا از نظر معنا مشابه هم باشند، و یا هر دو یک معنا را برسانند، به احتمال 100 درصد هیچ کدام جواب تست نخواهند بود.چرا که یک تست، یک جواب بیشتر ندارد.

حساس بودن به خطای چشمی هنگام مطالعه گزینه ها: 2 و 3در فارسی خیلی به هم شبیه هستند. بسیاری از طراحان سعی‏می‏کنند با تزریق پاسخ های شبیه از لحاظ شکل ظاهر کاری کنند تا داوطلب عجول گول بخورد و جواب صحیح را نبیند. به جملات و فعل های منفی و مثبت و علائم و شکل اعداد خوب دقت کنید. به احتمال 70 درصد گزینه درست معمولا در لابلای جوابهای از لحاظ شکلی شبیه هم ‏می‏باشند.

تست های جستجو کردنی: در این تست ها لازمه یافتن جواب این است که هر 4 گزینه را جستجو کرده و جواب صحیح را پیدا کنیم. در چنین تست هایی سعی کنید که برای جستجو همیشه از گزینه ج و د شروع کنید چرا که معمولا یکی از این دو گزینه صحیح‏می‏باشد. همچنین مواظب باشید که انتخاب گزینه الف به عنوان جواب درست باید با وسواس و احتیاط زیاد و بعد از اینکه مطمئن شدید گزینه های ب و ج و د درست نیستند صورت گیرد. همچنین سعی کنید که از گزینه های طولانی فرار نکنید. گزینه ای که بررسی آن به ظاهر مشکل تر است خیلی اوقات در تست های جستجو کردنی همان گزینه جواب است.

عدم نیاز به دانستن همه مطالب یک تست: برای پاسخ دادن به بعضی از تست ها ، نیاز به دانستن همه مطالب مورد نظر طراح نیست. و فقط با دانستن بخشی از تست‏می‏توانید گزینه های نادرست را از درست جدا و خود را به جواب صحیح برسانید.

عدم نیاز به حل طولانی: معمولا سوالات کنکور در دروس فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی که به صورت مساله‏می‏باشند، راه حل های طولانی ندارند و عمدتا یک یا دو نکته خاص مورد نظر طراح ‏می‏باشند. بنابراین هنگام حل این تست ها اگر دیدید که به محاسبات طولانی و استفاده از فرمولهای زیاد نیاز است، بلافاصله بفهمید که ازنکته مورد نظر طراح دور افتاده اید و یا در جایی اشتباه کرده اید. در بسیاری موارد نیز شکل کشیدن و یا عدد گذاری در سوالات ریاضی در رسیدن به جواب صحیح کمک زیادی می کند.

2 و 3 در فارسی خیلی به هم شبیه هستند. بسیاری از طراحان سعی‏می‏کنند با تزریق پاسخ های شبیه از لحاظ شکل ظاهر کاری کنند تا داوطلب عجول گول بخورد و جواب صحیح را نبیند.

عدم احاله جواب به بعد: وقتی روی یک تست انرژی گذاشتید و برای یافتن جواب فکر کردید و نهایتا به دو گزینه تردیدی رسیدید . با خود نگوئید که بعدا اگر به سراغ آن بیائید شاید راه بهتری به ذهنتان برسد. بلافاصله جواب را همان موقع انتخاب کرده و به احساس اولیه خود در مورد جواب عمل کنید. رد شدن از تست و بازگشت دوباره مستلزم صرف وقت اضافی و بررسی دوباره تست است، بدون اینکه اطلاعات اضافه تری به شما بدهد و یا شک شما را برطرف سازد.

قیدهای تاکید و نفی بیانگر جواب غلط اند: گزینه هایی که دارای لغاتی مانند همیشه ، هرگز ، حتما و از این قبیل هستند، اصولا صحیح نمی باشند. در حالی که گزینه هایی دارای کلماتی مانند ممکن است ، احتمالا و مانند اینها ، معمولا صحیح‏می‏باشند.

تست جواب های محاسباتی : بعضی اوقات از شما خواسته‏می‏شود درستی یک جواب را در چهار فرمول داده شده چک کنید. به جای حل کامل محاسبه جواب کافی است ، جواب داده شده را در فرمول قرار داده و ببینید آیا تساوی داده شده برقرار‏می‏شود یا خیر.

*چند توصیه:*

تغییر فضای فکری هنگام قفل کردن روی چند تست پیاپی:

اگر هنگام حل چند تست پیاپی چیزی به ذهنتان نرسید. سریعا متوقف شوید و با تنفس عمیق و تمرینات تن آرامی و در صورت امکان خوردن کیک و بیسکویت و کشمش و تنقلات دقیقه ای استراحت سعی کنید. به مغز خود اکسیژن و به بدن خود قند کافی برسانید.

اولویت بندی دروس اختصاصی: بعد از اینکه تمام سوالات ساده همه درس ها را جواب دادید و مطمئن شدید که دیگر سوال ساده ای برای جواب دادن وجود ندارد و قبل از اینکه به سراغ روش مهندسی معکوس بروید. مدت مشخصی را بسته به زمان باقیمانده (مثلا نیم ساعت) را برای درسهای با ضریب بالاتر (درس های ضریب 4 کنار بگذارید ) و سعی کنید سوالات بیشتری از آن درس ها را تا حد امکان جواب دهید.

درس های با انحراف معیار منفی بالا: درس هایی که خیلی ها از آنها بیزارند و اصلا در کنکور به آنها اعتنایی نمی کنند.‏می‏توانند برای شما الهه شانس باشند. مثلا در رشته انسانی داوطلبان از تست های ریاضی بیزارند. در رشته تجربی درس های ریاضی و فیزیک کمتر طرفدار دارد. در رشته ریاضی نیز درس شیمی دچار نفرت شده است. حال آنکه ارزش واقعی یک تست از یک درس مشخص بعد از کنکور مشخص‏می‏شود. یعنی زمانی که معلوم شود چند نفر به این درس پاسخگو بوده اند. به عبارتی امتیاز سوالات درسی که عده کمی به آن پاسخ صحیح داده اند، مانند ریاضی در رشته تجربی و یا شیمی در رشته ریاضی و فیزیک به مراتب ارزش بالاتری از سوالات درسی دارد که عده زیادی به آن پاسخ‏می‏گویند و اینکه بگوییم در رشته تجربی فیزیک ضریب 2 دارد و ریاضیات هم ضریب 2، پس ارزش تستی این دو درس با هم برابر است کاملا غلط ‏می‏باشد.

*و حال چند نکته در مورد روش تست زنی صحیح که به صورت جداول ارایه می شود:*


*تست زنی آموزشی*
*تست زنی سنجشی*

*بهتر است بلافاصله یا با فاصله ی کمی از مطالعه انجام شود.*
*بهتر است با فاصله ی زمانی بیش تری از مطالعه انجام شود( با نظر مشاور)* 

*برای افزایش مهارت تست زنی و آموختن نکات درسی انجام می شود.*
*برای افزایش سرعت انتقال و حضور ذهن و جامعیت ذهنی انجام می شود.*

*درصدگیری انجام نمی شود و اهمیت ندارد.*
*پس از اتمام کل تست ها رفع اشکال انجام شود و درصدگیری شود.*

*زمان صرف شده در تست زنی مهم نیست.*
*حتماً باید تست زنی کنترل شود . ( با نظر مشاور )*

*کم یا زیاد بودن تعداد تست ها مهم نیست.*
*تعداد تست ها نباید کم باشد ( با نظر مشاور )*

*پس از رفع اشکال هر تست ، نکته ی مربوط به آن باید نت برداری شود.*
*پس از اتمام آزمون نکات مربوط به تست ها  نت برداری می شود.*

*بهتر است تست ها در حد سختی تست های**کنکور**و یا بالاتر باشد.*
*بهتر است در حد سختی تست های کنکور باشد.*

*بهتر است گزینه های غلط و درست تمام تست ها بررسی و تحلیل شود.*
*گزینه های غلط و درست تست هایی که نزده ایم یا غلط زده ایم بررسی می شود.*

*تعداد دروس بهتر است کم باشد ( برای جلوگیری از خستگی )*
*تعداد دروس بهتر است زیاد باشد . ( برای تمرین افزایش حضور ذهن )*

*تنوع تست ها باید زیاد باشد و تا حد امکان فرم تست ها تکراری نباشند.*
*اگر فرم تست ها تکراری هم باشد ، اشکالی ندارد.*

----------


## drmoslem

دمت گرم داداش

----------


## Alishahsavani

> دمت گرم داداش


خواهش عزیز

----------


## shadi1380

up

----------


## Khali

Up

----------

